# New Rule For Correction Requests



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Recently there has been a few posts by members looking for someone to help/correct their car, obviously unless you know them (and even then) this throws up risks/issues for anyone other than professionals, on the back of this there has been an additional rule added to the rules thread. 

Ordinarily I wouldn't create a post just to highlight this, however it's something you should be aware of if you get asked or notice a post like this in the future...


If asking any member on DW to practice or attempt corrections "you (the member requesting the actions) will accept full responsibility for any damage caused to any of your vehicles regardless of fault. You, the requestor also recognise and accept that anyone willing to assist you with the correction may not have the full/correct insurance to work on other cars, by posting or messaging your request you will automatically fully accept this risk".


----------

